# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i një studenteje!

## studente22

:xhemla:  undefinedse di pse ende te mendoj.s edi pse me mugon  kaq shuem e qeshura jote,fjalet e tua,buzeqeshja jote.ndoshta sepse ste njoha kurre dhe ne mungesen tende te ndieja me shume.ti serdhe kurr dhe ende se di pse te kerkoja.kerkoja syte e tu mes mijera syve te tjere kerkoja pranine tende.po per dreq su shfaqe kurre.me le krjtesisht vetem dhe po em varros ne kete vetmi te gjate.apo kerkoja dika te cilen e beja perfekte me mendjen time.dhe ne te vertet ste kerkoja ty/?
me ke bere shuem konfuze .skerkoj gje,vetem te hyje per nje moment nbe jeten time dhe te ndija buzet tua te me puthnin butesisht ne balle teksa flija.
kerkoja dicka qe e kisha humbur apo dicka qe se kisha patur kurre?
dua te me pergjigjet era sonte sepse truri sme punon ne kete vetmi qe me ka rrethuar.di vetem qe te pres ty endrra ime e neteve te dimrit!



te pres.

----------


## whisper

Kam qene student para dy dekadash,por kjo s'me pengon te te kuptoj ne ato qe shkruan,studente 22.Do te vije nje kohe qe do te kesh frike te hapesh faqet e nje ditari te shkruar ne kohen e arte te studentit.Dhe a e di se cila gje na tremb me shume? Sinqeriteti dhe intensiteti i ndjenjave qe kemi perjetuar pikerisht ne castin kur ato rreshta hidhen ne faqet e ditarit....
Bukur! Me lejo te te pershendes me nje strofe te vogel te shkruar kur isha student:

Nje nate kur student isha,
i vetem dhe larg nga te tjeret,
vetem njezet leke ne xhep kisha
e shkova e pashe "Te mjeret"...

ps.Dikur nje bilete kinemaje bente 20 leke.

----------


## studente22

erdhi nje momemnt qe doja te dija per ty megjithse ste njihja.te dija per jeten tende.te dija menyren s esi fljije.te vije vetrem per nje momemnt me shkulamat e eres vetem per te te pare tek lije.te perkedhelja butesisht floket e tu,te qendroja prane teje.te behesha engjelli i gjumit tend megjithse ste njihja.nje engjell qe te ruan ne distance,sdo lejoja askend te bente te lotonin syte e ty,dhe pse ste njihja  mendoja takimin  epare me ty.s edi ckerkoja ne te vertte kerkoja te shihja syrte e nje fantazmaje apo kerkoja pranoine e dikujt qe zoti dikur do ta sillte ne jeten time.tani pres vetem vendimin e gjyqit qe eshte hapur per jeten time.me duket se do me dali vendimi i pafajsise.skam faj uyen.fajine  kane syte e tu qe dhe ne gjume me magjeposin me mrekulline  etyre.dua  sdua do jem avokatja  e vetvetes ne nej gjyq qe do kete mbarim vetem kur ti te mrekullosh boten me prezencen tende.eja q eky gjyq te kete perfundimisht fund zemra ime.
kushtuar endrres time me te bukur.

----------


## studente22

faleminderit per kurajon q eme jep crazy.ne te vertte perpiqem te shijoj ditet e fundit et jetes time studentore sepse jam ne vitin e fundit dhe e kuptoj q editet po me iken si ore dhe mbrapa lene vetem nej shije te hidhur.shije qe ta le kujtimi i atyre diteve.
te uroj gjityhe te mirat

----------


## Dito

O bote e trishtuar vezhgo vetetimen ne qiell, rrezen e forte qe ngjall vetem shprese, E pra atje duhet te shkosh drejt drites se forte te shpreses.

Dito.

----------


## studente22

cdo te thote kurajo?te mbeshtesesh te tjeret dhe ps e edi s eshte e kote?te dish se perpiqesh ta mbash ne jete megjithse vuan?apo ti japesh me shuem kurajo vetes me friken se neser mund te ejsh dhe ti ne vendin e atij?se di.por nese kurajo quajm,e dhe ate qe eshte ne prag te vdekjese dhe e inkurajojme se pas vdekjes e pret dicka me e bukur dhe pse ajo svjen kurre me pelqen em shume realiteti.te pakten do pergatitem qe me perpara per ate qe me pret.undefined

----------


## Poeti

Jeta studentore, një nga periudhat më dinamike të jetës, një nga përiudhat më shpresëdhënse, më horizontëhapura, më lumturiprurëse dhe më zhgënjyesja në të njejtën kohë!
  Jeta studentore me shumë kujtime të ëmbëla dhe me shumë përvoja të ëmbla, me shumë ecejake jetësorë, me shumë suksese që hapin rrugët e pakaluara të jetës dhe brumosin definitvisht personalitetin e një të riu dhe tregojnë rrugën e ardhme të jetës profesionale.
  Por kjo jeta ka edhe diçka që mbetet e shënuar përgjithmonë në zemrat studentore: dashuria e lindur në bangat studentore e cila shpesh mbetet edhe dashuri e përjetëshme, por edhe dështimet në jetë e në dashuri, përvoja të ëmbla dhe të hidhura, përvoja që lënë gjurmë për tërë jetën.

----------


## studente22

sapo ike.u ngrite nga tavolina tere nerva dhe fillova te shikoj rrotull.isha une fajtorja qe ike ashtu ?pa me puthur?pa me thene naten e mire shpirt?te kam thene ndonjehre se sa te dua.e pra ne kete momentr dua te ta bertas me gjithe forcen e shpirtit.te dua shumeeeeeeee.
ti ke mbyllur dhe telefonin dhe  nuk vjen pergjigja sms te mia.ku je i dashuri im?ku je?te kerkoj.berats po sme degjon.se kupton qe uen ende jam pak femije ne shpirt?s edi se sa nbevoje kam pe rty per tu rriturr?mos me ler vetem te pergjerohem.
nderkohe une pres dhe lutem qe zilja te bjeri ne anen tjeter te telefonit.dua vetem te te them me fal.sdoja te te beja te vuaje.me fal..,

----------


## studente22

ps eme le vetem em anktjin tim kete nate?pse ende me ben te vuaj?pse s ehap ate dreq telefoni.kam nevoje te te degjoj zerin shpirt.kam nevoje per ngrohtesine  e zerit tend.kam nevoje epr ty shpirt.kam nevoje per eshjen tende,per perkedheljen tende.per puthjet  etua.te lutem me ler te te tregoj serish se te dua.

----------


## studente22

ti ende se ke hapur telefonin dhe kam filluar te mos i besoj dhe fjaleve te shoqes time qe me thote dikur do ta hapi.pse te nxeha ashtu shpirt?sarrije te kuptoje qe ishte menyra ime per te te treguar qe te dua afer?te pergjerohem per cfare ke me te shtrenjte ne bote.hape tel.me ka marre malli per zerin tend dhe pse ka vec pak caste qe me mungon.po me ben te qaj mungesa jote i dashur...

----------


## studente22

deri tani ste kam  lene gje pa thene  jeta ime.te kam share.ste kam  dashur.kam mallkuar diten qe  iem me me takoi me ty.por tani jeta ime kuptoj qe je e vetmaj gje me te vertet  imja.te dua  jeta ime  sepse  je miku me besnik qe kam.te dua jeta ime  sepse edua diten e neserme.e dua shkeqimin e diellli.e  dua rrezatimin e yjeve.
tani e kuptoj qe ishe gjithcka qe mendoja marrezi.te dua jeta ime!

----------


## Poeti

> deri tani ste kam  lene gje pa thene  jeta ime.te kam share.ste kam  dashur.kam mallkuar diten qe  iem me me takoi me ty.por tani jeta ime kuptoj qe je e vetmaj gje me te vertet  imja.te dua  jeta ime  sepse  je miku me besnik qe kam.te dua jeta ime  sepse edua diten e neserme.e dua shkeqimin e diellli.e  dua rrezatimin e yjeve.
> tani e kuptoj qe ishe gjithcka qe mendoja marrezi.te dua jeta ime!


I lumi ai qe eshte i mbuluar me nje dashuri te tille. Ju uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete dhe sa me pak vuajtje dhe shume pak (si pune melmese) xhelozi, por fare pak a?

----------


## studente22

qendroj  e qete ne nje cep te dhomes.ti je aty me mua.me puth me perqafon po ndihem kaq vetem.me duket se asgje nga gjerat qe me ke dhuruar sme perket mua.sme perkasin as puthjet,as perqafimet e tua.ka caste qe me duket se sme perket as ti.se di pse ndihem keshtu po me duket se i perket dikujt tjetri dhe vashdoj te ndihem me  e vetmuar se kurre.se di pse te dua kaq shume po te duash ty sehste krim.je kaq i embel.kaq i pafajshem.jane kaq te embla buzet e tua dhe pse ndiej se sme perkasin mua.dje filloje te me tregoje histori nga jeta jote.nuk  e  di ende nese  do ndrijne ndonjehre aq shume syte  etu kur do flasesh per mua.te shikoja nese dhe sme besohej,te kisha prane dhe nderkohe te ndieja kaq larg.ti ishe zhytur ne rrjedhen e mendimeve te tua dhe as qe e vije re se ishe aty me ty.por une isha aty me ty shpirt.sic dua te jem ne nje moment te jetes tende.po ti as qe me vije re.sdi cte bej.debora sapo ka filluar perjashta po skam ftohte.me shume me tremb kjo ftohtesi qe gjej ne shpirtin tim.aty ska vetem debore po tani ehste mbuluar nga akujt  e rende te vetmise.
mbreme me the qe me doje shume dhe qe do te kisha prane gjithmone.e di qe i ndieje ato fjale sic e diaj qe je shume i lidhur pas te kaluares.dhe uen dua te jesh imi,vetem, imi.
me mire po dal pak perjashta.ndoshta po ti lutem eres qe fryn me furi do i marri me vete pak nga keto mendimet  e mia.sdua te ndihem vetem kur te kam ne krahe.sdua zemra ime.

----------


## studente22

po kthehem nga qyteti ne te cilin studioj.poshte nga autobuzi arrij te shikoj detin.dhe pse ben shume ftohte  eshte e vtmja gje qe  me ndjell ne keto momente.ne mes te detit shikoj nje shkemb te vetmuar qe duket sikur i gezohet shkulmes se valeve.ato  errethojne me dashuri dhe shkembi ndieht e lumtur seopse ndine ngrohtesine  etyre.ndien s eeshte ne shtepine  etij.ne kete moment ndiej qe e kam zili ate shkemb sepse ne te verette i vetmi person ne kete histori qe eshte i vetmuar jam une.shkembi ndohet ne gjirin e nenes te tij tokes dhe ne perkedheljen e te jatit detit.ndersa une jam krejtesisht vetem ne kete autobuz te mallkuar qe sdo doja te ndalonte me kurre.ende me kujtohen ditet e para ketu.pa  ekuptuar cpo beja dhashe nje pergjigje pozitive kur me treguan qe do studioja jashte.kurse tani ska nate qe kalon pa mallkuar vet5en time per atevendim.sa e pafajshme isha atehere.me dukej vetja shume e forte te perballesha me gjithcka.sot gjithka kam kaluar me duken si mullinjte  e eres perpara atyre qe me rezervon dita e nesermne.papritur u bera don kishot.dhe kush une?qe isha aq  elumtur idten e pare.se dije ende cme priste ndoshta prandja su vija vehsin atyre qe me thonin te kihsa kujdes.
ne cfare do shteti te jesh,ne cfare do kohe ne ngelemi perseri te huaj.dhe pse kemni te njejtat vlera si te tjeret ne jemi perseri te huaj.
autobuzi po i afrohet qytetit ne te cilin ejtoj tani.neser do filloj nje dite tjeter.do ngrihme shume shpejt te shkoj ne pune.pastaj nese kam nerva te ulem te shfletoj ndonje liber.dhe me vone gjume.jete monotone.
dhe une ende e kam zili shkembin e *vetmuar*!

----------


## Bledari

> po kthehem nga qyteti ne te cilin studioj.poshte nga autobuzi arrij te shikoj detin.dhe pse ben shume ftohte  eshte e vtmja gje qe  me ndjell ne keto momente.ne mes te detit shikoj nje shkemb te vetmuar qe duket sikur i gezohet shkulmes se valeve.ato  errethojne me dashuri dhe shkembi ndieht e lumtur seopse ndine ngrohtesine  etyre.ndien s eeshte ne shtepine  etij.ne kete moment ndiej qe e kam zili ate shkemb sepse ne te verette i vetmi person ne kete histori qe eshte i vetmuar jam une.shkembi ndohet ne gjirin e nenes te tij tokes dhe ne perkedheljen e te jatit detit.ndersa une jam krejtesisht vetem ne kete autobuz te mallkuar qe sdo doja te ndalonte me kurre.ende me kujtohen ditet e para ketu.pa  ekuptuar cpo beja dhashe nje pergjigje pozitive kur me treguan qe do studioja jashte.kurse tani ska nate qe kalon pa mallkuar vet5en time per atevendim.sa e pafajshme isha atehere.me dukej vetja shume e forte te perballesha me gjithcka.sot gjithka kam kaluar me duken si mullinjte  e eres perpara atyre qe me rezervon dita e nesermne.papritur u bera don kishot.dhe kush une?qe isha aq  elumtur idten e pare.se dije ende cme priste ndoshta prandja su vija vehsin atyre qe me thonin te kihsa kujdes.
> ne cfare do shteti te jesh,ne cfare do kohe ne ngelemi perseri te huaj.dhe pse kemni te njejtat vlera si te tjeret ne jemi perseri te huaj.
> autobuzi po i afrohet qytetit ne te cilin ejtoj tani.neser do filloj nje dite tjeter.do ngrihme shume shpejt te shkoj ne pune.pastaj nese kam nerva te ulem te shfletoj ndonje liber.dhe me vone gjume.jete monotone.
> dhe une ende e kam zili shkembin e *vetmuar*!


studente jeta ne mergim eshte shum e veshtire sidomos kur je vetem nuk ke familjen aty nuk ke shoqerine tende nuk ke asgje prej gjeje tenden ne ate vend te huaj.
E kam provuar vet mergimin dy muaj ndenja mendoja se po plasja nuk duroja dot asnjeri doja familjen  time doja shoqerine time doja gjuhen time SHQIPE.

Studente s'edi pse shkrimet e tua qe lexoj ne Ditarin e forumit me ngjallin trishtime perse valle kjo gje mikeshe ime? Mos je gje e trishtuar ne ate vend ku je?

----------


## studente22

kisha mbi dy ore qe rrotullohesha ne krevat.gjumi ende spo vinte te me bente te harroja problemet  emia.sot kisha provim po cuditerisht sisha  eshqetesuar per kete.mendja me rrinte evtem tek ty dhe te jeta jote.me kujtohet ende dita kur me the mirupafshim.duke qeshur me the do dalim perseri per kafe ne darke.dhe pse e dija qe sishte e mundur me mbushte vetem ideja qe do te kisha prane dhe nje nate me teper qoften kjo dhe ne endrrat e mia.kurse tani kane kaluar shume net qe nga ajo kohe dhe ti kohet e fundit ke filluar te mos me thuash as naten e mire.pse valle kjo?ku gabova?ende ndiej qe te dua me gjithe fuqine e shpirtit dhe ende ndiej qe ti me do.ku eshte faji im i dashur?cmund te beja tjeter?e di cfare?ndoshta prandaj sme ze gjumi sonte.kam nevoje te degjoj qe me do dhe qe neser do dlaim serish per kfae dhe p-se kjo dhe enderr...

----------


## maratonomak

harroje dhe gjej nje dashuri me te mire .
mos u tremb dhe mbi germadhat e dashurise se vjeter nderto nje dashuri te re .
meditimi i tepert te ben nostalghike dhe melankolike dhe nga kjo nuk ka dobi .

----------


## Drita_Love

Pse? Si? Pse?

Oh, nganjëher nuk kemi përgjigje, 
nganjëhere vetem është kështu, 
nuk ka arsye. Sikur të kishte arsye do ta kuptonim pse,
por nuk ka!
Kush është ai? Realitet apo vetem një krijesë e mendjes tënde?
Vetem një iluzion i dashurisë?

Në qoftë se e ke njoftuar dashurinë mbrenda vetvetes me të vertet,
atëhere e ke kuptuar që dashuria është një forcë aq e madhe, aq e fortë dhe që është e vetmja e cila e sheron vetveten. Pra mos u brengos! 

Dashuria është aty, dhe pse ndoshta vjen në form tjeter.
Pra mos u brengos, sepse ata të cilët e njofin dshurinë me të vertet, në fund e gjejn atë, sado vështirësira që kan!

----------


## Poeti

Mbr&#235;m&#235; qudit&#235;risht nuk isha vet&#235;m. N&#235; shtratin tim mu aty af&#235;r meje ishe ti! M&#235; buz&#235;qeshje lehtas dhe sikur nj&#235; puhi m&#235; ledhatoje trupin Un&#235; dridhesha nga emocionet dhe zgjasja duart drejt teje. Por p&#235;r qudi duart e mia nuk takonin trupin t&#235;nd, vet&#235;m nj&#235; zbrat&#235;si ishte para meje. Mundohesha t&#235; t&#235; arrij, por ti ikje. Hapa krah&#235;t t&#235; t&#235; p&#235;rqafoj, por ti fluturove sikur nj&#235; engjull n&#235; qiellin e pafund.
   I zhg&#235;njyer u ktheva n&#235; shtratin tim q&#235; tani m&#235; dukej sikur nj&#235; arkivol, i ftoh&#235;t dhe i huaj. Posa mbylla s&#235;rish syt&#235;, ja p&#235;rs&#235;ri ti, tani edhe m&#235; e bukur, edhe m&#235; e qeshur, edhe m&#235; e lumtur. Ashtu e veshur me fustan t&#235; bardh&#235;, me kuror&#235;n rreth kok&#235;s, m&#235; ngjaje sikur mbret&#235;resh e &#235;nd&#235;rrave. E veshur me t&#235; bardha mu sikur bardh&#235;sia e shpirti t&#235;nd. Dhe un&#235; t&#235; d&#235;sh&#235;roja mu sikur frym&#235;marrjen aq t&#235; nevojshme p&#235;r jet&#235;. Ti ishe mu sikur vet jeta, ajo jet&#235; pa t&#235; cil&#235;n nuk ka t&#235; ardhme dhe nuk ka as edhe t&#235; kaluar. Ti edhe n&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr ishe gjith&#235;&#231;ka p&#235;r mua. Ti dhe vet&#235;m ti.

----------


## studente22

mbreme ishte nje nate si te tjerat.bente ftohte si parmbreme.kaloriferat ne dhome ende sishin hapur.hena se kishte nxjerre koken tamam si ditre me pare.por mbreme nuk ndihesha me vete.ndieja frymemarrjen tende dhe ndihesha kaq embelsisht.ti ishe i semure dhe mundohesha te te qendroja prane.por mbrem me dukej se kisha nje jete te tere qe te njihja.kisha nje jete te gjithe qe te prekja qe te doja,qe te ekrkoja.qe me mungonin puthjet e tua,qe kisha nevoje per ngrohtesine tende,qe ndieja prezencen tende ne cdo molekule te trupit tim.mundohesha te kujtoja cdo moment me ty por dhe pse ishin shume pak me mbushnin zbrazetine e zemres time.o zot i madh sdiaj cte beja qe te kuptoja qe sishe enderr.me dukej vetja paforca kur pashe dritat e para te mengjesit.do doja qe ly qytet te mos zgjohej asnjeher vetem ti te ishe me mua.po ja qe dhe rrezet e vetme te ketij dileli dimeror filluan te dalin dhe kesaj rradhe u largova une nga ty.dillei sapo kishte dale por cuditerisht une kisha shume ftohte.kishte ftohte zemra iem dhe kishte nevojen e ngrohtesise tende.te thashe qe qe dje i kam frike mengjeset...?

----------

